# Finally! Rating's back up to 4.93



## MadTownUberD

...and as soon as my lifetime rated trips hits about 730, all those bad ratings from the high-surge Chainsmokers concert back in April should start dropping off my average, pushing me even higher.

Who says you need a new car? Getting solid 5* weeks with a 2006.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Why do you care?


----------



## MadTownUberD

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why do you care?


Because I'm a perfectionist. It's served me well at my day job and I take pride in outstanding performance.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

MadTownUberD said:


> Because I'm a perfectionist. It's served me well at my day job and I take pride in outstanding performance.


I think I just threw up a bit in my mouth.


----------



## UberIsverycaring

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think I just threw up a bit in my mouth.


lolololol good one fuzzer!!!


----------



## AuxCordBoston




----------



## Coachman




----------



## unPat

Mine is moving slowly too. I jumped from 4.88 to 4.95 in 1 week.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think I just threw up a bit in my mouth.


Just out of curiosity, what's your rating Fuzzyelvis , Mr. Hilarious Burn Guy?


----------



## CJfrom619




----------



## Ribak

MadTownUberD said:


> ...and as soon as my lifetime rated trips hits about 730, all those bad ratings from the high-surge Chainsmokers concert back in April should start dropping off my average, pushing me even higher.
> 
> Who says you need a new car? Getting solid 5* weeks with a 2006.
> 
> View attachment 185873


Well done. Looking forward to hearing your progress. This is a great reflection on your work.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Ribak said:


> Well done. Looking forward to hearing your progress. This is a great reflection on your work.


Finally got up to 4.94!


----------



## Over/Uber

Whole lotta photo-choppin’ goin on here. Next thing, you’ll be showing us “screen shots” of $2K weeks.


----------



## MadTownUberD

It's legit dude. Here, take the full image. I just wanted to get rid of irrelevant stuff like the weather.










My weeks are $200-300 these days. Nothing to brag about.


----------



## Driver2448

MadTownUberD said:


> Because I'm a perfectionist. It's served me well at my day job and I take pride in outstanding performance.


OCD here lol.


----------



## StickShiftUber

How do you guys not get any random 1-2 stars? I have like one 1-star, two 2-star, and one 3-star. And yet, nobody has EVER left any 'rider feedback' for an explanation. Most of the ratings seem to come in later, or the next day, or even days later. How can you tell who left what?


----------



## Ribak

MadTownUberD said:


> Finally got up to 4.94!
> 
> View attachment 205368


Well done!!! Thank you for the update. Very impressive rating indeed.


----------



## MadTownUberD

StickShiftUber said:


> How do you guys not get any random 1-2 stars? I have like one 1-star, two 2-star, and one 3-star. And yet, nobody has EVER left any 'rider feedback' for an explanation. Most of the ratings seem to come in later, or the next day, or even days later. How can you tell who left what?


Once you get above 500 rated trips the random bad ratings don't matter much.

You also learn to avoid problem pax. A lot of this has to do with where and when you drive. I do early mornings, afternoon/evening commute and airport queue, and taking people TO the bar....not home FROM the bar.


----------



## Driver2448

MadTownUberD said:


> ...and as soon as my lifetime rated trips hits about 730, all those bad ratings from the high-surge Chainsmokers concert back in April should start dropping off my average, pushing me even higher.
> 
> Who says you need a new car? Getting solid 5* weeks with a 2006.
> 
> View attachment 185873


Well, Lyft never refreshed my rating so I have to go down to the office. It dipped from 4.97 to 4.86 even though I didn't do any rides. Thankfully back up to 4.88. Thought for sure I was going to get docked the other night for accidentally hopping the curb.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

StickShiftUber said:


> How do you guys not get any random 1-2 stars? I have like one 1-star, two 2-star, and one 3-star. And yet, nobody has EVER left any 'rider feedback' for an explanation. Most of the ratings seem to come in later, or the next day, or even days later. How can you tell who left what?


Its a completely flawed system. All the power given to a Paxhole who doesnt' understand your livelihood depends on their caprious rating. The only rating there should be is whether the passenger wants to have or not have the driver in the future, and they must put a reason, otherwise their rating is invalidated.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

MadTownUberD said:


> Because I'm a perfectionist. It's served me well at my day job and I take pride in outstanding performance.


----------



## JesusisLord777

Awesome! I know what's like to grind it out, on a way to a better rating.


----------



## Cableguynoe

I was stuck at 4.88 and 4.89 for a long time because of some whack bad ratings I got a while back. Still havent hit 500 rated trips.
But I did make it up to 4.9 recently.

This is almost as good as money!!!!


----------



## Bozzy

MadTownUberD said:


> Because I'm a perfectionist. It's served me well at my day job and* I take pride* in outstanding performance.


Pride is a sin. Learn to take the good with the bad as you'll sleep better knowing people find you unimpressive driving for Uber.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Bozzy said:


> Pride is a sin.


It is not.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Cableguynoe said:


> It is not.


He's technically correct...it's the mother of all sins because it puts you first before everyone else, most notably God.

But I also think he's being a little bit ridiculous. Ok, I'll rephrase it:. There is wholesome value in providing outstanding performance.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

MadTownUberD said:


> Because I'm a perfectionist. It's served me well at my day job and I take pride in outstanding performance.


Haa you sound just like me! I want good ratings for me, not because Uber "cares"


----------



## MadTownUberD

JTTwentySeven said:


> Haa you sound just like me! I want good ratings for me, not because Uber "cares"


Same reason I wipe fingerprints off my windows. Nobody cares but I don't want dirty windows. And I clean my floor mats too.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

I’ve found that girls are far more impressed with badges and comments than ratings.


----------



## Cableguynoe

MadTownUberD said:


> He's technically correct...it's the mother of all sins because it puts you first before everyone else, most notably God.
> 
> But I also think he's being a little bit ridiculous. Ok, I'll rephrase it:. There is wholesome value in providing outstanding performance.


Well it's all in how it's used or applied.
The way you said it no way it can be seen that way. Taking pride in doing good work is a good thing


----------



## Ana C.

MadTownUberD said:


> Same reason I wipe fingerprints off my windows. Nobody cares but I don't want dirty windows. And I clean my floor mats too.


Don't you all do this..everyday?


----------



## MadTownUberD

Cableguynoe said:


> Well it's all in how it's used or applied.
> The way you said it no way it can be seen that way. Taking pride in doing good work is a good thing


Amen.



Ana C. said:


> Don't you all do this..everyday?


I was actually criticized for wiping finger prints off my BMW's windows by "the regulars" at the airport parking lot. This inspired me to write a controversial anti-FT thread that got me hated by many.


----------



## Ana C.

MadTownUberD said:


> Amen.
> 
> I was actually criticized for wiping finger prints off my BMW's windows by "the regulars" at the airport parking lot. This inspired me to write a controversial anti-FT thread that got me hated by many.


Whaaaat? I see people cleaning seats, windows and interiors all the time, specially at the airport. cloth and spray are mandatory here. Plus, it's a BMW. I was a BMW saleswoman before my actual job. I love them  take good care of it


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge

MadTownUberD said:


> Because I'm a perfectionist. It's served me well at my day job and I take pride in outstanding performance.


Ditto.


----------



## Big Wig !!!

MadTownUberD said:


> Because I'm a perfectionist. It's served me well at my day job and I take pride in outstanding performance.


BREAKING NEWS: 4.93 is not perfect!


----------



## MadTownUberD

Big Wig !!! said:


> BREAKING NEWS: 4.93 is not perfect!


Perfection is the goal, even if it is not achievable. Does that make sense? Do you have any goals in life?


----------



## Ana C.

MadTownUberD said:


> Perfection is the goal, even if it is not achievable. Does that make sense? Do you have any goals in life?


Who said that a driver can not be inspiring?


----------



## Big Wig !!!

MadTownUberD said:


> Perfection is the goal, even if it is not achievable. Does that make sense? Do you have any goals in life?


Survival

The thing is that I've read a lot of post from people whining about their rating, when it's above 4.6. Mine is rarely above 4.7. It's been at 4.3 and no deactivation. So chill.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Big Wig !!! said:


> Survival
> 
> The thing is that I've read a lot of post from people whining about their rating, when it's above 4.6. Mine is rarely above 4.7. It's been at 4.3 and no deactivation. So chill.


If I just wanted to survive in life I'd go on welfare / food stamps. But I prefer to thrive and prosper.

I'll do what I want with my car, my passengers, and my ratings. Thanks. Yes, I wipe fingerprints off my windows occasionally because I like clean windows (this offends some drivers apparently).


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

MadTownUberD said:


> Once you get above 500 rated trips the random bad ratings don't matter much.
> 
> You also learn to avoid problem pax. A lot of this has to do with where and when you drive. I do early mornings, afternoon/evening commute and airport queue, and taking people TO the bar....not home FROM the bar.


What about a certain profile of pax? i.e. ethnicity, gender, etc? Any suggestions there?


----------



## dctcmn

I never knew there were so many low rated drivers here. Is there a more exclusive forum for drivers who can keep a decent rating? 

I prefer not to rub shoulders with the riff raff.


----------



## Ana C.

MadTownUberD said:


> If I just wanted to survive in life I'd go on welfare / food stamps. But I prefer to thrive and prosper.
> 
> I'll do what I want with my car, my passengers, and my ratings. Thanks. Yes, I wipe fingerprints off my windows occasionally because I like clean windows (this offends some drivers apparently).


Of course it's offensive. For what they pay, Pax don't deserve a clear outside view.. leave those fingerprints where they belong. If they want to admire the sightseeing they have to tip you.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What about a certain profile of pax? i.e. ethnicity, gender, etc? Any suggestions there?


I have gotten a disproportionate number of 1*'s from a particular demographic. It would be borderline wrong for me to mention the demographic, so I'll just say that they tend to be on the lower end of the socioeconomic spectrum and may tend hold a belief that the world owes them something for what happened in the past.

I've tried to phrase the above so that it could apply to any ethnicity or gender in the same circumstance. Interpret as you wish.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

MadTownUberD said:


> I have gotten a disproportionate number of 1*'s from a particular demographic. It would be borderline wrong for me to mention the demographic, so I'll just say that they tend to be on the lower end of the socioeconomic spectrum and may tend hold a belief that the world owes them something for what happened in the past.
> 
> I've tried to phrase the above so that it could apply to any ethnicity or gender in the same circumstance. Interpret as you wish.


You can PM me. That would be safer. I think we might share the same concern.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Ana C. said:


> Of course it's offensive. For what they pay, Pax don't deserve a clear outside view.. leave those fingerprints where they belong. If they want to admire the sightseeing they have to tip you.


I know you're being sarcastic because we've discussed this before and you were surprised Uber the in US doesn't require drivers to wipe down windows.


----------



## Ana C.

MadTownUberD said:


> I know you're being sarcastic because we've discussed this before and you were surprised Uber the in US doesn't require drivers to wipe down windows.


In PT uber does not require that. It's common sense.. I don't need my landlady to tell me to clean my apartment  
I knew you know enough of me to know I'm being sarcastic. You should be very proud of your 4.93!


----------



## MadTownUberD

Ana C. said:


> In PT uber does not require that. It's common sense.. I don't need my landlady to tell me to clean my apartment
> I knew you know enough of me to know I'm being sarcastic. You should be very proud of your 4.93!


I'm actually at 4.94 now, hopefully only a couple 5* away from 4.95.


----------



## Ana C.

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm actually at 4.94 now, hopefully only a couple 5* away from 4.95.


4.94 here too


----------



## MadTownUberD

Ana C. said:


> 4.94 here too


Now I want to stay there so we can be "twinsies"!


----------



## Ana C.

MadTownUberD said:


> Now I want to stay there so we can be "twinsies"!


Don't worry. I need at least 50 more 5's to go back to 4'95


----------



## MadTownUberD

Well I was down at 4.93 for a while due to some crappy crap over St Patrick's Day. I just now got back to 4.94. My goal is to be at 4.95 when I hit 1000 5-star trips.


----------



## dnlbaboof

to get a good rating , real good over 4.9 you need to be white or a have a newer car, express pool cheepos like a car 2013 or later or so


----------



## MadTownUberD

dnlbaboof said:


> to get a good rating , real good over 4.9 you need to be white or a have a newer car, express pool cheepos like a car 2013 or later or so


I think it depends upon where you drive. I'm white but I have a 2006...bare bones / no options. Riders care the most about getting safely and efficiently from point A to point B. As long as you do that and you're not grumpy you should have good ratings.


----------



## Cableguynoe

dnlbaboof said:


> to get a good rating , real good over 4.9 you need to be white or a have a newer car, express pool cheepos like a car 2013 or later or so


Here we go.

You gonna blame your bad rating on your skin?


----------



## dnlbaboof

does anyone drive a car older than 2009 with a rating above 4.9?


----------



## dctcmn

dnlbaboof said:


> to get a good rating , real good over 4.9 you need to be white or a have a newer car, express pool cheepos like a car 2013 or later or so


2010 car, 180,000 miles, non-white people think I'm white and white people can tell I'm not (so the worst of both worlds).










Stop with the excuses. Adapt and overcome.


----------



## MadTownUberD

dnlbaboof said:


> does anyone drive a car older than 2009 with a rating above 4.9?


I just told you I drive a 2006 and my rating is 4.94. Granted I pretty much avoid ridiculous drunks by avoiding bar time. That's a big factor too.


----------



## Cableguynoe

dnlbaboof said:


> does anyone drive a car older than 2009 with a rating above 4.9?


Yes

It's just you


----------



## Driver2448

Back up to 4.94 on Lyft across 161 rides. Love the ratings protection they have but wish it was easier to climb up the ladder. It should not take 20 plus five star rides for the rating to go up one point and a 4 star to knock it down by two.


----------



## dnlbaboof

Cableguynoe said:


> Yes
> 
> It's just you


i had a 4.94 with a brand new car and now that i use a 2003 beater it tanked to 4.87 so your car matters!!!!!!


----------



## goneubering

MadTownUberD said:


> Well I was down at 4.93 for a while due to some crappy crap over St Patrick's Day. I just now got back to 4.94. My goal is to be at 4.95 when I hit 1000 5-star trips.
> 
> View attachment 219646


Wow!! 98% give you 5 stars. That must be some kind of record.


----------



## MadTownUberD

goneubering said:


> Wow!! 98% give you 5 stars. That must be some kind of record.


Look at dctcmn 's reply in this thread. He has 98% 5*, 2% 4*, resulting in a 4.96.



dnlbaboof said:


> i had a 4.94 with a brand new car and now that i use a 2003 beater it tanked to 4.87 so your car matters!!!!!!


Interesting. Did you change anything about where/when you drive? Is the beater easy to keep clean? Are there any loud noises like a hole in the exhaust?


----------



## dnlbaboof

MadTownUberD said:


> Look at dctcmn 's reply in this thread. He has 98% 5*, 2% 4*, resulting in a 4.96.
> 
> Interesting. Did you change anything about where/when you drive? Is the beater easy to keep clean? Are there any loud noises like a hole in the exhaust?


no its a 2003 camry in perfect condition runs like a dream with 90k miles, keep it clean , if my rating keeps dropping might buy a 2011 car or so and sell this


----------



## MadTownUberD

dnlbaboof said:


> no its a 2003 camry in perfect condition runs like a dream with 90k miles, keep it clean , if my rating keeps dropping might buy a 2011 car or so and sell this


Man it's not worth it unless you are getting close to deactivation (4.6)! You are going to spend thousands upgrading your car. Are you full time? If so I could see not wanting to risk deactivation. For me I really wouldn't care because I'm not going to spend thousands on a PT gig but I can see why you'd want to be safe if this is your only source of income.


----------



## dctcmn

dnlbaboof said:


> no its a 2003 camry in perfect condition runs like a dream with 90k miles, keep it clean , if my rating keeps dropping might buy a 2011 car or so and sell this


If this is true, then your ratings drop is not because of the car. What is the lowest rating that a passenger can have and you will pick still pick them up? Do you have a cutoff? i.e. <4.5 stars, <4.7 stars?


----------



## MadTownUberD

It would really suck if he bought the newer car and then his ratings still continued to drop. Kind of like why I don't replace my spark plug cables... I would be hoping to get more miles per gallon but if it doesn't work I just spent $40 for no reason.


----------



## dnlbaboof

think ill be ok as long as its over 4.75 or so the pool cheepos can enjoy their 2003 car,


----------



## MadTownUberD

Oh man I just re read your comments. We don't have pool, let along express pool, here. I guess that could kill your ratings...don't you tend to get people who should really be taking the bus because they're so cheap? Do they treat you like a public service?


----------



## CJfrom619

MadTownUberD said:


> Oh man I just re read your comments. We don't have pool, let along express pool, here. I guess that could kill your ratings...don't you tend to get people who should really be taking the bus because they're so cheap? Do they treat you like a public service?


That is just a poor assumption about express pool. I live in San Diego and we have had express pool for about a month or so.. there's no difference in an UberX rider compared to a pool rider. People are just trying to get cheaper rides. Sometimes you pay half the price of an UberX ride that is why people take it. Why spend $36 when you can spend $15 for the same ride except you might have to ride with someone else and it might take longer to get there.


----------



## MadTownUberD

CJfrom619 said:


> That is just a poor assumption about express pool. I live in San Diego and we have had pool for about a month or so.. there's no difference in an UberX rider compared to a pool rider. People are just trying to get cheaper rides. Sometimes you pay half the price of an UberX ride that is why people take it. Why spend $36 when you can spend $15 for the same ride except you might have to ride with someone else and it might take longer to get there.


I am trying to show compassion for the lad. Work with me.


----------



## goneubering

dctcmn said:


> 2010 car, 180,000 miles, non-white people think I'm white and white people can tell I'm not (so the worst of both worlds).
> 
> View attachment 219660
> 
> 
> Stop with the excuses. Adapt and overcome.


VERY impressive!!


----------



## MadTownUberD

This is how I roll!


----------



## MadTownUberD

Yes!!!! Finally hit 4.95! That last five star must have bumped the one-star off the front end.


----------



## dctcmn

Huzzah! We've been waiting for you!


----------



## Disgusted Driver

I have to laugh. I haul late night, fancy part of town, bad part of town, drunks, stuck up, students, take their ping after they cancel, surge after events, ... I don't care. I can't eat stars. With all that I'm in the high 4.8s and I don't worry about nothing. I will say no, don't wait around, ... I'm here to get you safely, cleanly, quickly and pleasantly if you let me. I don't get prissy about ratings, I'm here to do a job and get paid.


----------



## dctcmn

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have to laugh. I haul late night, fancy part of town, bad part of town, drunks, stuck up, students, take their ping after they cancel, surge after events, ... I don't care. I can't eat stars. With all that I'm in the high 4.8s and I don't worry about nothing. I will say no, don't wait around, ... I'm here to get you safely, cleanly, quickly and pleasantly if you let me. I don't get prissy about ratings, I'm here to do a job and get paid.


The fact that you're posting about ratings in a thread about ratings in a sub-forum about ratings truly shows how little you care about ratings.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

nope, just saw it in the latest posts and caught my eye as an opportunity to poke at pride.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Disgusted Driver said:


> nope, just saw it in the latest posts and caught my eye as an opportunity to poke at pride.


I've been over this before with umpteen other drivers, perhaps you included. I take pride in my work. I do outstanding work. I don't totally consider driving to be work because it's more like a video game, and from that standpoint too it's fun to get a high score if you know what I mean. I enjoy it. Don't knock it. I don't knock what you do behind closed doors late at night with your significant other for example.

Plus I think now I'm going to get a smoking jacket and a cognac snifter... I'm being inducted into the club.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

MadTownUberD said:


> Yes!!!! Finally hit 4.95!


Congrats! Your enthusiasm is refreshing. Screw the cynics! 4.96 shows as 5.0 on the rider ap. I'm sure you'll get there.


----------



## kdyrpr

Are you a glutton for punishment? I have no problem in your quest and happiness in your rating increasing. I would say however that you are more of a masochist than a perfectionist for posting it here.



kc ub'ing! said:


> Congrats! Your enthusiasm is refreshing. Screw the cynics! 4.96 shows as 5.0 on the rider ap. I'm sure you'll get there.


5.00 translates to newbie.


----------



## dctcmn

kdyrpr said:


> 5.00 translates to newbie.


In my market, pax can see our ride count and our rating to the hundreth.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

MadTownUberD said:


> I've been over this before with umpteen other drivers, perhaps you included. I take pride in my work. I do outstanding work. I don't totally consider driving to be work because it's more like a video game, and from that standpoint too it's fun to get a high score if you know what I mean. I enjoy it. Don't knock it. I don't knock what you do behind closed doors late at night with your significant other for example.
> 
> Plus I think now I'm going to get a smoking jacket and a cognac snifter... I'm being inducted into the club.


What will your goal be when your rating hits a perfect 5.00 and you are president of the 4.95 club?


----------



## MadTownUberD

1.5xorbust said:


> What will your goal be when your rating hits a perfect 5.00 and you are president of the 4.95 club?


Hmmm...that's a good question. See how much I can confront pax / tell them what to do / drive recklessly / play loud rap music without getting d/a'ed due to low ratings? Nah I'll probably just keep my ratings high.


----------



## dctcmn

1.5xorbust said:


> What will your goal be when your rating hits a perfect 5.00 and you are president of the 4.95 club?


This is silly. The ≥4.95 club doesn't have a president. The official title is 'Grand Poobah of the Loyal Order of the Water Buffaloes, Admiral of the Royal Navy of Nebraska and Eternal Bosom of Hot Love' (long may he live) and it's a lifetime appointment.


----------



## MadTownUberD

kdyrpr said:


> Are you a glutton for punishment? I have no problem in your quest and happiness in your rating increasing. I would say however that you are more of a masochist than a perfectionist for posting it here.


I like challenging myself, man. This takes many forms. I don't understand people who float thru life -- not saying you do -- but the fact that you would criticize me means you may be more on that end of the spectrum. I believe that a person grows thru struggle.

You should have seen me when I was home brewing...all the hours of effort to try and make a couple dozen bottles of "perfect" beer.


----------



## dctcmn

MadTownUberD said:


> You should have seen me when I was home brewing...all the hours of effort to try and make a couple dozen bottles of "perfect" beer.


Home brewing, or as I call it, "the most expensive way to drink mediocre beer". "If you're passionate about beer, then drink beer. If you're passionate about cleaning and sanitizing, then become a home brewer." quickly became my motto.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

kdyrpr said:


> 5.00 translates to newbie.


Not with over 2K rides! Trip qty is right next to rating on the driver profile our riders see. They're not thinking newbie. They're thinking excellent driver! Hmm, now how will you turn a customer's positive impression of a driver before the ride even starts, into a bad thing?


----------



## MadTownUberD

dctcmn said:


> Home brewing, or as I call it, "the most expensive way to drink mediocre beer". "If you're passionate about beer, then drink beer. If you're passionate about cleaning and sanitizing, then become a home brewer." quickly became my motto.


I assure you by the time I was done it wasn't mediocre...I was doing yeast starters, all grain mash temp control, fermentation temp control, etc. First dozen or so batches yes, they were mediocre. I can show you the score sheet from the batch I entered in the 2017 NHC...I had high marks but didn't place. Biggest problem was low carbonation!


----------



## dctcmn

MadTownUberD said:


> I assure you by the time I was done it wasn't mediocre...I was doing yeast starters, all grain mash temp control, fermentation temp control, etc. First dozen or so batches yes, they were mediocre. I can show you the score sheet from the batch I entered in the 2017 NHC. Biggest problem was low carbonation!


Didn't mean any offense, I was only referring to my own stuff. Proper carbonation is tough in a home setup, for sure. I've been meaning to get down to your geuzeria. Have you been there?


----------



## MadTownUberD

dctcmn said:


> Didn't mean any offense, I was only referring to my own stuff. Proper carbonation is tough in a home setup, for sure. I've been meaning to get down to your geuzeria. Have you been there?


Nope, I've mostly been to Great Dane, Ale Asylum, Karben4, Next Door, and House of Brews. There is also a brewery in the small town I live in outside of Madison...but I can't name it without tipping my hand.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

dctcmn said:


> This is silly. The ≥4.95 club doesn't have a president. The official title is 'Grand Poobah of the Loyal Order of the Water Buffaloes, Admiral of the Royal Navy of Nebraska and Eternal Bosom of Hot Love' (long may he live) and it's a lifetime appointment.


Who is the current lifetime appointee or do you have to be a member to find out?


----------



## dctcmn

1.5xorbust said:


> Who is the current lifetime appointee or do you have to be a member to find out?


We're a shadowy organization.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

dctcmn said:


> We're a shadowy organization.


Yeah the more shadowy the better.


----------



## MadTownUberD

dctcmn said:


> We're a shadowy organization.


Will I be introduced to members of the Illuminati and Skull & Bones, potentially? Are we having a cookout at Bohemian Grove?


----------



## dctcmn

MadTownUberD said:


> Will I be introduced to members of the Illuminati and Skull & Bones, potentially? Are we having a cookout at Bohemian Grove?


Let's pump the brakes there padawan, you're currently a 1° Novice. You could be back to 4.94* before lunch today, so enjoy the lounge while you can. Get yourself a hot towel and be sure to tip Pierre generously on your way out of our private restroom. Nothing will get us to lower your rating quicker than stiffing Pierre.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

dctcmn said:


> Let's pump the brakes there padawan, you're currently a 1° Novice. You could be back to 4.94* before lunch today, so enjoy the lounge while you can. Get yourself a hot towel and be sure to tip Pierre generously on your way out of our private restroom. Nothing will get us to lower your rating quicker than stiffing Pierre.


Is Fidel still rolling cigars there?


----------



## dctcmn

1.5xorbust said:


> Is Fidel still rolling cigars there?


The cigars are rolled on the thighs of Cuban virgins, as is tradition.


----------



## gambler1621

What conversion rate does your landlord use when you try to pay your rent with *"s? My landlord and grocery stores do not accept *'s as payment. I use $$$ as my "rating" system. The more $$$, the better I did.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

dctcmn said:


> The cigars are rolled on the thighs of Cuban virgins, as is tradition.


Please let me know if any job opportunities come available.


----------



## dctcmn

gambler1621 said:


> What conversion rate does your landlord use when you try to pay your rent with *"s? My landlord and grocery stores do not accept *'s as payment. I use $$$ as my "rating" system. The more $$$, the better I did.


Is it impossible for someone to use both as a rating system? Is it possible for someone to recognize the each metric measures a different thing? Is it possible for someone to understand that each thing can have a degree of importance, with $$$ being far more important and *** being less important, but still having informational value?

My brain doesn't seem to have a problem with any of these concepts. Does yours?


----------



## MadTownUberD

gambler1621 said:


> What conversion rate does your landlord use when you try to pay your rent with *"s? My landlord and grocery stores do not accept *'s as payment. I use $$$ as my "rating" system. The more $$$, the better I did.


I don't have a landlord because I own my house. And the mortgage is paid off. Cash me ousside. How bout dah?


----------



## MadTownUberD

dctcmn


----------



## Ana C.

yeeeeaaayyyyy
Congratulations


----------



## Cableguynoe

Getting there


----------



## peteyvavs

Why are so many here concerned about the ratings, if a pax wants to give you a poor rating so be it. If you let Uber use their rating system to intimidate you the only thing you're accomplishing is making yourself into a willing slave.
If Uber wants to de-activate you for a petty complaint let them, your self respect is worth more then kissing Uber's ass.
When Uber tries to intimidate me with a pax complaint I defend myself then I tell Uber I'll just work for a competitor if they wish to de-activate me and generate income for them. They usually don't respond after that and I'm still driving.


----------



## Cableguynoe

peteyvavs said:


> Why are so many here concerned about the ratings, if a pax wants to give you a poor rating so be it. If you let Uber use their rating system to intimidate you the only thing you're accomplishing is making yourself into a willing slave.
> If Uber wants to de-activate you for a petty complaint let them, your self respect is worth more then kissing Uber's ass.
> When Uber tries to intimidate me with a pax complaint I defend myself then I tell Uber I'll just work for a competitor if they wish to de-activate me and generate income for them. They usually don't respond after that and I'm still driving.


It's not concern or intimidation.
Once you've given enough rides you realize that random bad ratings for no reason still come.
You have to learn to not let it bother you.

But you also learn that the majority of your ratings will be good ratings, if you're good driver.
So I expect to have a good rating.
Simple as that. If I'm going to be rated why wouldn't I want a good rating.

I honestly don't care if a pax doesn't rate me.
But if they do take the time to rate me, I expect 5 stars.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Sheeeze. Doomed I tell you Doomed! I bet the Badges are plentiful also.


----------



## goneubering

MadTownUberD said:


> dctcmn
> 
> View attachment 234982


Wow!!!! Good work.


----------



## Steelersnut

MadTownUberD said:


> I have gotten a disproportionate number of 1*'s from a particular demographic. It would be borderline wrong for me to mention the demographic, so I'll just say that they tend to be on the lower end of the socioeconomic spectrum and may tend hold a belief that the world owes them something for what happened in the past.
> 
> I've tried to phrase the above so that it could apply to any ethnicity or gender in the same circumstance. Interpret as you wish.


I drive suv that qualifies for premium. I know I get low ratings from degenerates. So I've started screening and lo and behold went from 4.86 to 4.92 and climbing.


----------



## fusionuber

MadTownUberD said:


> dctcmn
> 
> View attachment 234982


definitely wisconsin market lol


----------



## upyouruber

MadTownUberD said:


> ...and as soon as my lifetime rated trips hits about 730, all those bad ratings from the high-surge Chainsmokers concert back in April should start dropping off my average, pushing me even higher.
> 
> Who says you need a new car? Getting solid 5* weeks with a 2006.
> 
> View attachment 185873


Seriously Madtown, 'till you are a steady 4.94, *I don't know you!*



Cableguynoe said:


> I was stuck at 4.88 and 4.89 for a long time because of some whack bad ratings I got a while back. Still havent hit 500 rated trips.
> But I did make it up to 4.9 recently.
> 
> This is almost as good as money!!!!
> 
> View attachment 207581


Really 'Noe? Please explain, if you can, the 1% - 1 star ratings


----------



## MadTownUberD

upyouruber said:


> Seriously Madtown, 'till you are a steady 4.94, *I don't know you!*
> 
> Really 'Noe? Please explain, if you can, the 1% - 1 star ratings


Read my updates, homes. I'm at 4.96. The irony is crazy: When it moved from 4.95 to 4.96, my non 5* count also increased by 2. That means both of those non 5* ratings must have been 4*'s, *and *one or both booted worse ratings off the back end (or front end, depending on how you look at it) of my 500 most recent rated trips.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

MadTownUberD said:


> Read my updates, homes. I'm at 4.96. The irony is crazy: When it moved from 4.95 to 4.96, my non 5* count also increased by 2. That means both of those non 5* ratings must have been 4*'s, *and *one or both booted worse ratings off the back end (or front end, depending on how you look at it) of my 500 most recent rated trips.


I hope you don't contract the paralysis of analysis.


----------



## wk1102

upyouruber said:


> Really 'Noe? Please explain, if you can, the 1% - 1 star ratings


Pffft.... anyone can get 1 stars.

Try getting 1% 2stars, that takes talent.


----------



## MadTownUberD

1.5xorbust said:


> I hope you don't contract the paralysis of analysis.


I'm an engineer. I'm technical, I analyze things, and I design things.


----------



## Steelersnut

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm an engineer. I'm technical, I analyze things, and I design things.


MadTown, I get where you're coming from. I was a truss design engineer for years. My rating IS important to me. I consistently check earnings, ratings after drop which I'm sure you do too. Don't bother responding to the idiots. They're short-timers with low level intelligence who shouldn't be driving anyone anywhere let alone themselves. Uber On!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

MadTownUberD I too understand where you are so particular about your ratings. 
I'm an optician and I gotta tell you, whenever I needed to fit glasses or contacts to an engineer, I would run the other way as fast as I could!


----------



## Ana C.

wk1102 said:


> Pffft.... anyone can get 1 stars.
> 
> Try getting 1% 2stars, that takes talent.


I do, I do!
93% - 5
45 - 4
1% - 3
1%- 2
1% - 1
Muahahahah


----------



## MadTownUberD

Ana C. said:


> I do, I do!
> 93% - 5
> 45 - 4
> 1% - 3
> 1%- 2
> 1% - 1
> Muahahahah


Good job Ana C. , My very beautiful sister! How are you getting so many bad ratings? Are you laying down the law?


----------



## 1.5xorbust

MadTownUberD said:


> Good job Ana C. , My very beautiful sister! How are you getting so many bad ratings? Are you laying down the law?


I think the problem is that they are on the metric system of rating in Portugal.


----------



## MadTownUberD

1.5xorbust said:


> I think the problem is that they are on the metric system of rating in Portugal.


ROTFLMAO.

Umm I don't care what system she's [email protected] C. is awesome!!!!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

MadTownUberD said:


> ROTFLMAO.
> 
> Umm I don't care what system she's [email protected] C. is awesome!!!!


Ana C. is on a "Suck It!" Rating system AND yes she is Awesome!

"Suck it" definition:
https://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/suck+it


----------



## Michael1230nj

Gee Whiz Fellas let’s trade those really cool Badges!


----------



## Cableguynoe

Michael1230nj said:


> Gee Whiz Fellas let's trade those really cool Badges!


What do you got?


----------



## Michael1230nj

Gee whiz how many Badges do you Swell Guys have!


----------



## Steelersnut

Michael1230nj said:


> Gee whiz how many Badges do you Swell Guys have!


What's a badge?


----------



## fusionuber

MadTownUberD said:


> ...and as soon as my lifetime rated trips hits about 730, all those bad ratings from the high-surge Chainsmokers concert back in April should start dropping off my average, pushing me even higher.
> 
> Who says you need a new car? Getting solid 5* weeks with a 2006.
> 
> View attachment 185873


come to philly


----------



## Steelersnut

fusionuber said:


> come to philly


No thanks! I don't do UberCessPool.


----------



## fusionuber

Steelersnut said:


> No thanks! I don't do UberCessPool.


thats an accurate description


----------



## MadTownUberD

Steelersnut . I'm really happy with these results! I love my riders and they love me. It's an Uber love fest in Madison!!!


----------



## mikewithebike

Ratings don't mean f all...


----------



## Cableguynoe

Movin on up


----------

